# [Photographie] Applications PHP ?

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais avoir votre avis sur les différentes applications permettant de mettre en ligne une galerie photo, avec la possibilité de faire des diaporamas, modifier couleurs et thèmes, de disposer de flux rss... bref avec pas mal de fonctionnalités utiles. 

Je ne vois que www-apps/gallery pour le moment, mais il en existe certainement bcp d'autres.. L'objectif est en fait de fournir une gallerie photo de qualité professionnelle pour un ami photographe souhaitant se créer un web book pour présenter ses oeuvres.

Merçi par avance pour vos suggestions.

----------

## Tony Clifton

C'est pas vraiment ce que tu recherches (puisque c'est de l'hébergé), mais il y a book.fr qui est beaucoup utilisé. Parcontre je ne sais pas si c'est gratuit ou pas.

Le mieux reste bien évidemment de faire un site à sa sauce, au moins là il peut y avoir de l'originalité…

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

Je connais zenphoto : http://www.zenphoto.org/

----------

## DuF

Alors personnellement j'utilise Piwigo, avant j'utilisais Gallery (du temps où c'était découpé en 2 branches, la 1 et la 2, moi j'utilisais la 2).

Pour ma part pour j'utilise Piwigo, car j'utilise un hébergement dédié que je paye en plus de mon abonnement adsl  :Smile:  Donc mon hébergement étant chez Gandi et par rapport à la puissance que j'ai à disposition je préfère utiliser Piwigo qui m'a paru plus léger que Gallery => Ce n'est que mon avis, je ne doute pas que certains réussissent des choses très bien et légères avec Gallery.

Le diaporama de Piwigo fonctionne très bien (testé et approuvé hier soir dans la famille de ma copine) et est relativement bien paramétrable (durée de transition, possibilité d'interrompre, se déplacer et de reprendre le diaporama simplement avec les flèches du clavier).

La modification des couleurs et thèmes est possible, il existe des "styles" qui peuvent être installés ou faire les siens soit-même. Par contre utilisant le thème par défaut, je ne sais pas si faire son propre style est compliqué. En tout cas il y a pleins d'exemples dans l'annuaire de galeries du site piwigo.

Pour le flux RSS, ça existe (il y aussi des notifications par mail) mais je n'ai pas testé donc je ne donnerai pas d'avis.

En gros, je dirai que le choix est donc entre ZenPhoto, Gallery et Piwigo.

Dernier point, j'aime aussi la facilité de mise à jour de Piwigo par l'interface Admin... Quand on se connecte à la partie administrative, l'outil vérifie lui-même s'il existe des mises à jour et en un clic il met piwigo à jour. Pour l'instant ça a toujours fonctionné et je n'ai jamais rien cassé/perdu, en gros j'en suis très satisfait.

Après il y a des choses sur lesquels j'ai un peu plus galéré, comme l'indication d'auteur à partir des balises IPTC. Une fois que j'ai eu compris, en 30s j'avais mon script shell qui me faisait ça proprement  :Smile: 

Si t'as des questions sur Piwigo je pourrais y répondre, pour Gallery je ne dirai rien car je n'ai pas testé depuis un an maintenant que ma galerie Piwigo est en ligne et opérationnelle, donc je risquerai de dire des choses qui ne sont plus d'actualités.

Pour ZenPhoto j'avais pas retenu car à l'époque j'avais un couple ordinateur/navigateur supportant peu le javascript/ajax.

@+

----------

